# Am I being Daft? Sash Window Query



## StevieB (9 Aug 2019)

Currently building a couple of sashes to replace some rotten ones and ordered components from Chiltern Timber. With a traditional box sash window, the upper sash is towards the outside of the house and the lower sash to the inside. The top and bottom meeting rails from Chiltern have a bevel so they meet as per the figure on this page:

http://www.chilterntimber.co.uk/product ... s-lengths/

But, if the top rail of the bottom sash has the bevel on the outside as per the figure, then surely the putty side is internal to the house since the glass goes into the lower rebate? anyone ever heard of the putty being on the inside or have I got this totally screwed up?!


----------



## toolsntat (9 Aug 2019)

That bottom meeting rail should be grooved to take the glazing instead of rebated for putty facing.
You tuck the glass up into the groove as you fit it in.
Cheers Andy
Just looked at picture and its upsidedown....


----------



## Trevanion (9 Aug 2019)

That is an odd one, I think they may have them flipped the wrong way in the photo as you tend to have the groove and moulding on the meeting rail of the bottom sash and just the rebate on the meeting rail of the top sash. You want your mouldings to be on the inside and the putty on the outside.

If I get some time I might draw up the cross-section of the meeting rails if that helps you out?


----------



## StevieB (9 Aug 2019)

Ah - thank you, much appreciated!

Edit - I have solved this, they have actually sold me bottom rail as top rail and their photo is mis-labelled. Because I am only making a lower sash to replace a rotten one I didn't order both parts. I have 'finessed' it now to make a sash that works, but will drop them an e-mail and let them know!

Steve


----------



## Doug71 (9 Aug 2019)

Yeah, they are labelled correctly but pictured upside down =D>


----------

